# help pleae ? looking for 1990s live preformances



## lauriesonic (Jan 2, 2016)

hi please im no expert on classical music but i love it . i need help finding 90s tv preformances ie bbc night at the proms ect from 1992 to 1999 preferably female chellists ect thank you


----------

